
The U.S. Navy Is Having a Hell of a Time Dismantling the USS Enterprise - okket
https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/navy-ships/a22690208/us-navy-dismantling-uss-enterprise-nuclear-disposal/
======
Fjolsvith
I bet they could sink it in the deepest sea trench and it wouldn't cost more
than $1 million.

